# "Epic Western" style piece using Cinematic Strings 2



## Alex W (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all, I was contacted yesterday at the last minute to compose a piece for an advertisement for a client. 

The directions were "Epic Western," although not too epic. (!) It's an interview with the leading corporate rep about the history of the company. (Think "Dakota / Arizona vibe")

Here's what I came up with - completed it in around 7-8 hours. Hope you enjoy! 

[mp3]http://www.cinematicstrings.com/JD.mp3[/mp3]
or http://www.cinematicstrings.com/JD.mp3 ((direct link))

Strings: CS2
Brass: QLSO
Woods: VSL
Perc: True Strike

I'll create a blog post soon describing how I used CS, which will show details of things like the controller data and also let you in on a few little tricks I used. (Follow us on Facebook to learn of when the blog posts are put up)

Cheers


----------



## Wes Antczak (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice, Alex. I like it a lot! o-[][]-o 

Looking forward to reading the blogs.


----------



## dannthr (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## Revson (Mar 16, 2012)

Must, ahem, be a helluva company.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## lamandolina (Mar 16, 2012)

Really nice!, I finally bought the library yesterday and I have to say that I'm really happy with this, I will upload some works in a few days, I find very useful that you show us a few tricks about CS2, also a Cubase project will help a lot, I couldn't understan the High and low position in Arco Notes, I can't shoot it with the velocity, I use just a CC controller but I'm doing something wrong because the switch drive crazy many times...


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 16, 2012)

Fantastic piece Alex!






Ryan :D


----------



## Justus (Mar 16, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## IFM (Mar 16, 2012)

That sounds great! You made the EWQL Brass sound very well balanced and the VSL winds didn't sit so forward in the mix that you knew they were VSL...and of course CS sounded amazing! 
Chris


----------



## mech289 (Mar 16, 2012)

Alex, this is a wonderful piece of music. Well done.( Did I ever tell you that you are my hero ?) LOL. Serious, nice piece. Joseph


----------



## TGV (Mar 16, 2012)

That's a good old-fashioned bit of home coming, sunset and all!


----------



## Alex W (Mar 16, 2012)

Many thanks for all the kind words guys, glad you enjoyed it! 



lamandolina @ Fri Mar 16 said:


> Really nice!, I finally bought the library yesterday and I have to say that I'm really happy with this, I will upload some works in a few days, I find very useful that you show us a few tricks about CS2, also a Cubase project will help a lot, I couldn't understan the High and low position in Arco Notes, I can't shoot it with the velocity, I use just a CC controller but I'm doing something wrong because the switch drive crazy many times...



Ah, this is easily solved - the Arco keyswitch is velocity controlled. Pressing the Arco keyswitch with a velocity greater than 64 will select high position vibrato, pressing it with a velocity lower than 65 will give you low position vibrato.

Cheers!


----------

